# Double posting



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Is anyone finding this an issue today? I'm not sure if it's to do with our connection dropping or a UK-M issue.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine does this regularly! I thought it might of been dodgy foreign wifi in my hotel


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have noticed the double posting for about a week, Katy.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I've had it today, and seen it over the last few days, I thought it might of been some thing to do with m-uk/iso6 compatibility, I've only noticed it since I upgraded from 5 to 6..

More than likely wrong tho


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I've had it today think it was connection here tbh.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok, we'll look into it.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Happening alot recently


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Had it in last hour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Aye, its definitely a stutter of some sort. The page hangs slightly after posting and it does it


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

double posts and i think double email notifications too...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I've seen it everywhere. Retstarting the server didn't sort it unfortunately. I haven't seen it happen today though...


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Katy said:


> Yeah I've seen it everywhere. Retstarting the server didn't sort it unfortunately. I haven't seen it happen today though...


it has and also what is the post quotes in notifications?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ive had it for a while on ukm. used to get the same issue on muscletalk as well but that went away


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian's out at the moment but I'll discuss it with him when he gets back to see if he can fix it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yes

yes

only kidding,

ive had it happen this morning once


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We're still looking into this but in the meantime could you guys respond to posts by either double clicking on 'reply' or 'go advanced'. We think that the double post doesn't happen through that method.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Getting this very badly today, dont think ive had one post where it hasnt double posted. This one is done using the 'go advanced' button, so if theres no double post, we know it works!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Test.

Edit: Go advanced works!!! Every post of mine tonight has been a double except this one, I have OCD and edit them out though lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm getting it all the time but will try 'go advanced' from now on


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Katy have you tried pressing control, alt, delete. Sometimes that works


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Everything's back to normal now it seems. Good job lads and ladies


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just had a double post....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Double posting is annoying


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Double posting is annoying.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fckin annoying

And still going on


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

But looks like you get two likes for the price of one


----------

